# Is 5 foot 2 short for a girl?



## Alexandra Marie (Nov 27, 2013)

.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

It kinda is. But being short is not bad for girls as it is for guys.


----------



## ChrissyC (Nov 25, 2013)

Nope, but I am biased...  I'm 5'2


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I like short girls


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm 5'1! I win! :b

Although I'd love to be a few inches taller, my height is extremely low on my list of insecurities. If you're height is your biggest concern, consider yourself aesthetically blessed. As nothing else pointed out, it's more socially acceptable for a woman to be short rather than a man. 

Look on the bright side: Short women have a larger dating pool. Many short/average-heighted guys are insecure about their height, so they tend to seek out women who are shorter than they are. A 5'2 girl is golden to a 5'5 guy. Plus, we fun-sized girls are killer at limbo.


----------



## Weirdworld (Nov 13, 2013)

Nope! I love short girls !


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

My gf is 5'2". Im a fan of the height : p


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

That's not too short for a girl. Only 2" off my ideal height. I see tonnes of guys with short girls.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I find short girls attractive.


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

Haha I am 5'6.. pretty tall for a girl the average height for women in america is 5'3 I believe? So technically speaking it is short. But its never a bad thing.


----------



## needtotrust (Nov 25, 2013)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I'm 5'1! I win! :b


Oh no you don't  I'm right on the mark at 5 feet. I win :boogie


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

nope c: i'm also dat height and a lot of guys told me that i have their ideal height for a girl cx


----------



## wolfie620 (May 3, 2013)

honestly dont care about short girls. giant, tall girls are more of a problem for me.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Not at all, I'm 5'3 and don't think I'm short. I do get called it sometimes though.


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

Honey, I'm 5'0". I WISH I was 5'2". 

Everybody wants what everybody else has....

And ya, it's short. Average female height is 5'4". But it's not like being short is a bad thing.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

I have never thought of shortness on a girl would be a negative thing. 5' is cool for the ladies. relax. In fact if I was given a choice, I would pick the short and petite ones.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

It's shorter than the average height of a woman in the U.S. I think the average is 5'4 or really close to that. But relax, you have plenty of guys who will be interested. 

I, on the other hand, am extremely tall compared to the average woman. I'm almost 5'10 and you wouldn't believe at how extremely short the average man is. lol I don't mind it really but it seems like all the guys I've dated who were shorter than me had a huge complex over it. When I was younger, I WISHED I was shorter because I felt so huge and awkward. You're lucky!


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

All relative, and depends on what you want to do. Unless you're aiming to be a pro basketball player or are on either extremes of the height spectrum, I honestly don't understand the issues people have with height. 

Who am I kidding. I hate myself for being 5 foot 7


----------



## Triple25mm (Jun 20, 2012)

I suppose 5'2'' is kinda short, but short girls can be extremely cute. I'm 'tall' (6 foot) but I used to have the biggest crush on this girl who was smaller than me. She was gorgeous :mushy


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I think 5'5 or 5'6 is the average height for a woman, so it is short. It's short enough to make buying jeans a pain in the arse, anyway. I'd like to be taller for that reason alone.

I'm 5'3 and sometimes get self-conscious about it. I like hanging out with girls a similar height or shorter than me so that I feel normal-sized in comparison.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nope,anything above than 5ft is good to me


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

I prefer petite girls, 5'2/5'3 is about perfect. Being only of average height myself (about 5'8 ) it means even with heels on they won't be taller than me.


----------



## claudio1982 (Oct 5, 2012)

Alexandra Marie said:


> I know this is a random question but I'm always obsessing over my height. Everyone around me is soooo tall and I wish I was a bit taller. I'm 5 ft 2 and weigh 100 pounds. People always laugh about my height and I know it shouldn't bother me but it does.(stupid I know)
> 
> So is it really that short ? Sorry if this question sounds dumb lol


i wish i was a little bit taller, i wish i was a baller...

that depends, you got booty?


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

Alexandra Marie said:


> I know this is a random question but I'm always obsessing over my height. Everyone around me is soooo tall and I wish I was a bit taller. I'm 5 ft 2 and weigh 100 pounds. People always laugh about my height and I know it shouldn't bother me but it does.(stupid I know)
> 
> So is it really that short ? Sorry if this question sounds dumb lol


I'm 5 feet tall (I'm a girl) and I actually really like being short. I think it's all about the way you think about it. Instead of seeing myself as short, I see myself as petite, dainty, and cute.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm almost 6'4 and I've been attracted to girls around that height before (though, I think I'd be too tall for most of THEM). It's only really a problem if you're extremely short or if your short and childish looking, otherwise short girls tend to actually be cuter.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. 

Eva Longoria is 5'2. 

Unless you want to be a fashion model it doesn't matter for women. I prefer short "petite" girls and I know a lot of guys do. 

What I hate is girls who are 5'0 and who require a guy over 6'0. What is that about?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

More like fun sized.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I like shorter chicks  mainly because im only 5'11


----------



## Irvy (Nov 27, 2013)

no, unless you want to be an athlete


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

5'2 is absolutely adorable, I'm a 6'1 guy and I prefer women within the 5' to 5'5 range, I like em a little shorter.  I briefly dated a girl who was 4'9 and thought she was sooo cute.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> 5'2 is absolutely adorable, I'm a 6'1 guy and I prefer women within the 5' to 5'5 range, I like em a little shorter.  I briefly dated a girl who was 4'9 and thought she was sooo cute.


Why don't you leave the short girls for us short guys? Tall guys are so greedy. Stick to your own kind


----------



## Apollo (Sep 18, 2011)

Alexandra Marie said:


> I know this is a random question but I'm always obsessing over my height. Everyone around me is soooo tall and I wish I was a bit taller. I'm 5 ft 2 and weigh 100 pounds. People always laugh about my height and I know it shouldn't bother me but it does.(stupid I know)
> 
> So is it really that short ? Sorry if this question sounds dumb lol


Hell no, 5'2 is definitely not too short. Given your description, you sound petite too, which is great


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah that's my problem, I look really young so most people patronise me.


I think I saw your picture a while ago, and I don't think you looked younger than you are :stu. I kinda meant the girls that are very childish looking, because that's a bit creepy.


----------



## Uncle Scar (Apr 30, 2012)

If a guy is 5'2...... IT'S GOING TO BE A LIVING HELL ON EARTH FOR HIM. Most sensible thing for him to do is open a Word of War craft account (WoW) and not bother with the social/dating world. In 2013 the average women is about 5'6 - 5'8 I see way more of those women than women under 5'4 . I go to the gym and all the high school girls I see are all in the 5'6 - 5'8+ range. Maybe the the very odd one is under 5'5. 5'2 for a girl is considered hot and cute and most guys would love to get with you, so you have no worries. It's hard though when your an adult and everyone is taller than you male or female.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm a bit over 5'4 and where I live most females are either shorter than me or around my height. You're pretty much in the average range but on the shorter side of average.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

5'2" is short in my opinion, but most guys love short girls.


----------



## cantHelpthis (Nov 17, 2013)

for a girl? no. maybe for a guy.
but I think 5'2" is very cute. 
I got a crush on this girl now, she's like 5'3"?


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Im 5'5 and im 16.I believe im the shortest or 2nd shortest guy from my class,shorter than some girls,as tall as others&shorter than some.My dad is an inch taller and my mom is 5'2,I was never really the fit/sporty type and I've always kinda been underfed,so I probably won't get any taller and that kind of gets to me.specially when they start calling me 'little guy'


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

no. i think that is ok. can be cute actually.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Better than being tall. If it bothers you you can wear heals to add a few extra inches.


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

lol that really isn't a problem for me


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm 5'3. I have a sister who is 4'8 ( she's almost 30 with 3 kids ) 

Being short is not a good or a bad thing for a girl or a guy. We are who we are.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I would say it is the short end of average.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

needtotrust said:


> Oh no you don't  I'm right on the mark at 5 feet. I win :boogie


Sorry, 4ft 9.5 here :lol


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> 5'2 is absolutely adorable, I'm a 6'1 guy and I prefer women within the 5' to 5'5 range, I like em a little shorter.  I briefly dated a girl who was 4'9 and thought she was sooo cute.


Be mine?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

It's on the low end of average, but not quite short.










(Height distribution for females in the United States)


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Its THE worst! Thankfully, my nanas great with sewing and all that jazz  sucks being petite in height and not in width too lmao. Its a killer for buying any pants for that matter!


----------



## Moody99 (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes in a good way for a guy it's not so good, but he can't help what god made him to be. I'm 5'1. I've been called "short" or "shorty" it use to bother me, but not so much anymore I like being short it's looks good on me. That was what I was meant to be. Be proud of your shortness, we usual have small feet and we can wear the cutest shoes think of it like that.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes. I'm 5'1.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm 5' tall...but also around 215-20lbs. ;_; I feel very stupid that the clothes that are short enough for me are called "petite" when I'm certainly not petite, just short! (And even petite pants...are too long for me! :mum )

Anyway. My height's never really bothered me that much, except for when I can't reach something on a shelf in the store. :um (My mother's an inch shorter than I am...when we shop we grab a cane from the medical section of the store and use it to sweep things off the top shelves.) And nobody's ever mocked me for it, so it's weird to me that other short girls get mocked...I'm not doubting that it happens, just puzzled about why it's an issue in some places and not in others. :| Not even when I'm out in public does anyone even seem to pay the slightest attention to my height.

Alternately...nobody thinks I'm "cute" or anything because of it, either. I'm just short. :stu

Though I do often get people who seem to think or treat me as if I'm younger than I am...but I think that's because I don't wear makeup, and, oh right, I'm very shy and awkward and am always following my mother around. :um



JustRachel said:


> sucks being petite in height and not in width too lmao. Its a killer for buying any pants for that matter!


AMEN. ;_; I wish stores would realize this!


----------



## RTrail (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm 6'1". The girl who was the closest I ever had to a gf was in the 5' - 5'2" range. Her height was one of the many things I found so beautiful about her.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

To me, it's short. But don't worry, as you can see by all the replies on this thread, most men prefer short, petite girls. Sucks.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm somewhere between 5'2'' - 5'3''. I may be a lawn gnome, but goddammit, I'm a lawn gnome with vengeance.

Being short can have setbacks. Like not being able to reach for something on a top shelf, not being able to see at concerts, shopping for pants when they're too long, giants stepping on you. 

But I like that I have small hands and feet that accommodate my size, at least.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

it is, but i wouldnt worry about it... short girls are hot though... a c cup on a short girl will look like a d cup


----------



## Finklestein (Nov 27, 2013)

5'2 is perfect. I like short girls because 1) it makes me feel more manly and 2) I think its sweet when a girl has to stand on her tip toes to kiss me


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

It's probably considered slightly short, but I wouldn't look at that in any kind of negative way as long as you're comfortable with yourself. Also, lots of guys, including myself, really like shorter girls. (I'm 5'11)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

JustRachel said:


> Be mine?


Rachel you already know I'm your American boy from across the pond.


----------



## PoppinSmoke (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't think most guys really care too much about a woman's height. 5'2 isn't that short. Id be perfectly cool with it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I have pretty much very similar dimensions as you are. To me, it is perfect. 5'2 is pretty much the perfect height, unless you hang out a lot in the "young yuppie" scene where men would tend to go for taller women.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

5'1", 97 pounds :-<


----------



## Joeality (Mar 31, 2012)

Being 5'8 a girl 5'2 is almost perfect. The best thing in the world is when a girl who is 6 inches shorter puts her head on your chest and you put your chin/cheek on top of her head and just hold her.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's not a height anyone would think negatively about, imo.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, the good thing about being tall: better weight distribution :teeth


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

No.

5 foot 2 and 100lbs sounds hot to me!


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I'm 4 something. And I weigh over 100.


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

5'2 is SHORT, but not TOO short. You can still do most of the things a person of average height is capable of. I can kind of relate to what you say, in a weird way. I'm 6'1, which is taller than most people. But every time I spot a guy taller than me, I wish I were an inch or two taller. Lol
People may tease you about your height if you appear self-conscious, but you shouldn't be. You sound petite, which a lot of guys find quite fetching. Rock the 5'2 frame!


----------



## Somewhere I Belong (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I'm 4'11 so..


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

santosh680 said:


> Nope,anything above than 5ft is good to me


no anything above 4 feet is good to me


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

2 feet is perfect; 1 foot is short and makes dancing difficult. Pompeii, you are not funny. Sigh.

I'm 5'2 and I don't feel short. My height is a non-issue for me.


----------



## TastelessCookie (Mar 25, 2012)

Nah, it's good. I'm 5'1'' myself.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I consider 5'2'' and shorter perfect for a girl, because I'm 5'2". It makes conversations with normal women even more awkward than it would with just the bad SA.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Noooooooo !
Don't be silly !

My girlfriend all through high school was only 4 foot 11 when we first met when we were 15 and by the time we were 17 she grew an inch to only 5 foot and to this day as a grown woman she is still only 5 FEET TALL !!! 

You are TALL !!!!!

:clap:boogie


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well you're half an inch taller than me lol. It is usually pretty short, depends on ethnicity though/ the average where you're living.


That's true, I'm 5' 2, and Asian, so my family's heights are about the same (no taller than 5' 6, even the guys). However my half sister is Norwegian, and at 10 years old is already taller than me. When I hang out with her side of the family I feel like a hobbit.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Did I say how much I :love short girls :yes


----------



## Perception (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah the guys are right. Short girls can be really hot. It's all about how you use what you got. It doesn't have anything to do with insecurity for me, but damn.. I'll stop here.


----------



## isjaki (Oct 11, 2013)

were I live I would say 5'2 is actually average and that if you are considered short or not depends on the average height for women of your place

but I know how you feel about obssessing with your height, I'm 4'10 myself (and no I'm not a dwarf) and I've always felt extremely ugly and useless because of it


----------



## Dimmie (Nov 17, 2013)

alot of guys like short girls, dont worry


----------



## Lodestar (Nov 17, 2013)

Guys don't care if girls are short. Perhaps some girls worry about it because they like guys to be tall and think the same might apply to men's preferences for women, but it doesn't. I've never heard a guy complain that a woman was too short. A guy doesn't care about your height unless you're taller than them (but even then it's probably mainly because it makes them worry that they're too short).


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

wait.. is 5'5 too short or too tall..?:O


----------



## Perception (Nov 25, 2013)

SummerRae said:


> wait.. is 5'5 too short or too tall..?:O


Both


----------



## Aimforthestars (May 8, 2013)

As someone attending a women's college, that's pretty normal 

It's even reflected in some of the structures on campus. Doors are built a little shorter, and the steps are a little lower than usual.


----------

